# EV Mini Sport



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.gizmag.com/ev-mini-sport/13984/

seems only in Japan, priced one out after price conversion it came to $55K. bit much for a EV with only a .59KW motor, but think if it had a small Etek style motor on it with more power.


----------

